# Good Day at the Rifle Range



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

We'll after getting my rifle back together it was time to double check my zero and make any needed adjustments.

Range was cold at 25 degrees with a no value wind and surprisingly bad mirage. After a slight adjustment to my turrets I was able to get to work...







A 3 shot group (center) and 4 single shots (corners) highlighted my afternoon. All shots were from a bench using a bipod and rear squeeze bag at 100 yrds.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice!
Three shots, all within a minute.
Every shot within a half-minute of its aiming point.

I guess that all that algæ must be doing some good!

If we ever get off this island to sight-in my restocked Springfield, I guess I'll have to dip it into a duckweed pond first.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice shooting!

Looks like the three shot group cold be covered by a dime.

Pay no mind to the jealous island dweller. I think the stock dip turned out just fine.:target:

GW


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Not bad! Not bad at all. Once a Marine, always a Marine.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, Got quite a few compliments on the algae stick today... lol.


----------

